# List  queryForList(String sql,  Class element)



## wuchermann (10. Feb 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

es handelt sich zwar um eine SpringMethode, aber vllt kann mir ja trotzdem jemand helfen.
Folgende Methode benutze ich, um bestimmte einträge aus einer DB zu bekommen.

```
List  queryForList(String sql,  Class element)
```
Laut API gibt mir diese Methode eine Liste mit Maps zurück. (mit den keys als Spaltennamen)
Das klappt auch.

```
public List getSpaltenNamen(String tabelle) throws DataAccessException {
			String sql = "SELECT * FROM pet."+tabelle;
			List liste = getJdbcTemplate().queryForList(sql);
		return liste;		
	}
```

Mittels:

```
jdbcPetDBManager.getSpaltenNamen("kategorie").get(0).getClass()
```
bekomme ich auch die Meldung, dass es sich beim ersten Objekt in der Liste auch um eine ListOrderedMap handelt.

Was ich nun komisch finde, ist die Tatsache, dass mir folgender Code

```
Map<String, String> eintraege = new ListOrderedMap();
eintraege = jdbcPetDBManager.getSpaltenNamen("kategorie").get(0);
```
folgende Fehlermeldung gibt:*
java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problem: 
	Type mismatch: cannot convert from Object to Map<String,String>*

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
Dankeschön


----------



## SlaterB (10. Feb 2009)

von Casten schon gehört?

Map<String, String> eintraege = new ListOrderedMap(); 
eintraege = (Map) jdbcPetDBManager.getSpaltenNamen("kategorie").get(0);


----------



## wuchermann (10. Feb 2009)

wunderbar, das war's.
Dankeschön!


----------



## SlaterB (10. Feb 2009)

ach du Schande, viel zu spät noch der wichtige Tipp:

Map<String, String> eintraege = null; 
eintraege = (Map) jdbcPetDBManager.getSpaltenNamen("kategorie").get(0);


wozu unnötig ein ListOrderedMap-Objekt erstellen?


----------



## wuchermann (10. Feb 2009)

Für gute Vorschläge ist es nie zu spät


----------

